# Lots of parts FS



## JFHuff

- Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit - $80
- Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 2.14Ghz - $130
- EVGA LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard (comes in original box with all accessories) - $150
- Western Digital 160GB External HD (pocket size and includes one cable for both power and connection) - $60
- Western Digital 250GB External HD (pocket size and includes one cable for both power and connection) - $110

I can answer any questions or add pictures if need be. Just let me know via PM. Same thing if anyone wants to negotiate price please PM me. I'm pretty flexible on price so just let me know if you want to negotiate. All prices include shipping.


----------



## newguy5

call dibs on the 250gb barracuda.  damn i keep typing barracude.  what the hell?


----------



## sho95

do you take pay pal?
Need some pictures on the Samsung 7200rpm and Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250Gb
Thanks


----------



## Gareth

Those are some excellent prices, if I just didn't get a new PSU, I would have definitely bought that 160gb or 250gb internal hard drive. Oh well, good luck on selling them!


----------



## JFHuff

newguy5 said:


> call dibs on the 250gb barracuda.  damn i keep typing barracude.  what the hell?



At the moment newguy5 has first call on the 250GB drive. If for some reason it falls through ill PM the next person who requested it.


----------



## JFHuff

Garethman!!` said:


> Those are some excellent prices, if I just didn't get a new PSU, I would have definitely bought that 160gb or 250gb internal hard drive. Oh well, good luck on selling them!



Well the video card died on me and i don't have the money to invest in replacing it and i really need the money so i decided to break down my current set up and see what i could get for it. When you need the money your willing to sell cheap as long as it gets the parts out the door


----------



## SirKenin

Check your pms...


----------



## JFHuff

The 250GB HD has been sold.


----------



## JFHuff

The following items are considered sold:

- ASUS PhysX Processing Unit
- G.SKILL 4Gb (4x1) PC2-6400 DDR2 800 RAM
- Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 750GB SATA HD


----------



## JFHuff

The following items have been sold:

- Rosewill RP600S-2MK 600W Modular Cable PSU
- Samsung 7200rpm 160GB SATA HD


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Why don't you contact your gpu's manufacturer...i'm pretty sure you have warranty coverage seeing as it is BFG and they have a lifetime limited warranty. I mean, if your GPU died, its under the warranty unless you tampered with it or something.


----------



## JFHuff

Iluvpenguins said:


> Why don't you contact your gpu's manufacturer...i'm pretty sure you have warranty coverage seeing as it is BFG and they have a lifetime limited warranty. I mean, if your GPU died, its under the warranty unless you tampered with it or something.



I thought about that but isnt electric shock not usually covered? i figured it was a little bit of static that caused it to crap out since it happened right after i replaced a HD since i was moving a lot of stuff around in my case. Im usually pretty good at grounding myself everytime before i reach in but i guess i made a mistake this time. First time this has happened in 3 years of building and upgrading computers....guess theres a first time for everything.


----------



## SirKenin

Anyone heard from this fellow in the last couple of days?  I paid for the items and was hoping for an update.  Apparently they were shipping this weekend.  JFHuff, if you get this I sent you a PM the other day.   If you could drop me a line and let me know where things are at that would be awesome.   Cheers.  Looking forward to playing with my new toys, for sure.


----------



## newguy5

SirKenin said:


> Anyone heard from this fellow in the last couple of days?  I paid for the items and was hoping for an update.  Apparently they were shipping this weekend.  JFHuff, if you get this I sent you a PM the other day.   If you could drop me a line and let me know where things are at that would be awesome.   Cheers.  Looking forward to playing with my new toys, for sure.



i talked to him on friday, just to tell him i was shipping out the money for the item i bought


----------



## SirKenin

Cool beans. I can't wait to replace this POS Caviar with something decent. I'm also eager to try out that PhysX unit. My friend got one for Christmas and says they're cool.

I've never tried G.Skill RAM, so it's going in my machine and the 4GB from here is going in my other C2D machine.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> Anyone heard from this fellow in the last couple of days?  I paid for the items and was hoping for an update.  Apparently they were shipping this weekend.  JFHuff, if you get this I sent you a PM the other day.   If you could drop me a line and let me know where things are at that would be awesome.   Cheers.  Looking forward to playing with my new toys, for sure.


I ordered several computer parts from him a year or so ago, and the same thing happened.  He never signed back on the forum for a week or so which got me worried, but I did eventually get the items and they worked great, I also got a great deal on them.  I believe it was a 7600GS, P4 631, Asus Motherboard, and some RAM.


----------



## PohTayToez

I think I'm interested in the 8800GTS... shoot me a PM if you still have it.


----------



## JFHuff

I just sent you both a PM


----------



## SirKenin

Thank you very much for the quick shipping.  I can't wait to get my new toys.


----------



## newguy5

yeah thanks, that was fast!


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> Thank you very much for the quick shipping.  I can't wait to get my new toys.





newguy5 said:


> yeah thanks, that was fast!



Oh come on, why didn't you ship me my parts that fast


----------



## JFHuff

[-0MEGA-];863911 said:
			
		

> Oh come on, why didn't you ship me my parts that fast



It all depends on how much money i have at the time. When i sent yours i was broke


----------



## PohTayToez

The 8800GTS has been paid for.  Who do you ship through?


----------



## footballdude2k3

is any of this still avail? i wanted to buy the 750 gb, but the first day that i was on here was that day and i didnt have enough posts i tried to get somebody to tell you that i wanted it, i see that it was considered gone, is it gone now?


----------



## PabloTeK

It looks like the 750GB went to SirKenin.


----------



## JFHuff

PohTayToez said:


> The 8800GTS has been paid for.  Who do you ship through?



I go to the UPS store because its close to my house. Ill be shipping yours out today since i took the day off from work.


----------



## JFHuff

footballdude2k3 said:


> is any of this still avail? i wanted to buy the 750 gb, but the first day that i was on here was that day and i didnt have enough posts i tried to get somebody to tell you that i wanted it, i see that it was considered gone, is it gone now?



The 750GB drive is gone


----------



## PohTayToez

I kinda feel like a jerk telling you this, but I got BFG to RMA that 8800GTS.  ^_^


----------



## newguy5

as a follow-up i've had my drive for a couple of weeks with no actual problems.  i had problems, but they weren't due to a faulty drive.  i appreciate the sale.


----------



## ThatGuy16

PohTayToez said:


> I kinda feel like a jerk telling you this, but I got BFG to RMA that 8800GTS.  ^_^



how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Kornowski

PohTayToez said:


> I kinda feel like a jerk telling you this, but I got BFG to RMA that 8800GTS.  ^_^



Did you buy an 8800GTS from the OP? How much for?


----------



## PohTayToez

I bought it for $50 because it was fried.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow! That's one hell of a price! Is it the 640MB? So you now have a fully working GTS?


----------



## JFHuff

PohTayToez said:


> I kinda feel like a jerk telling you this, but I got BFG to RMA that 8800GTS.  ^_^



Im alright with that. You got a damn good price for a brand new one. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## PohTayToez

I think I'm interested in the pocket drives too, definitely the 160Gb, possibly, the 250GB as well.  You looking for anything for trade?


----------



## JFHuff

PohTayToez said:


> I think I'm interested in the pocket drives too, definitely the 160Gb, possibly, the 250GB as well.  You looking for anything for trade?



I'm not looking for any trades but those drives are still available.


----------



## PohTayToez

$60 isn't too bad for the 160GB, but you can get a brand new 250GB for just a few dollars more than the price you're asking.  Would you do $130 for both?


----------



## JFHuff

PohTayToez said:


> $60 isn't too bad for the 160GB, but you can get a brand new 250GB for just a few dollars more than the price you're asking.  Would you do $130 for both?



Sounds good to me. You want to PM me to confirm and provide your address?


----------

